

SysCon attacks prominent blogger - gareth
http://www.aralbalkan.com/

======
mustpax
The actual article is here: <http://aralbalkan.com/2067>

The link just points to the root aralbalkan.com, which is the landing page.

------
gareth
There's 3 posts showing the evolution of the debacle, hence the root link.
Apologies :)

------
eli
Is there a cliff notes version?

~~~
gjm11
Sys-Con published an article about Aral Balkan. The bulk of the content was
just copied from his website. The page title and one little snippet in the
body of the article were in Turkish, defamatory, vulgar, and false.

Backstory: Sys-Con have some thing they call "Ulitzer" which supposedly
provides lots of useful and interesting content; they supposedly claim that
it's going to kill Wikipedia and so forth. Apparently it included a whole lot
of Aral Balkan's writings, again copied without permission and without
informing him. (I haven't checked to see whether their use of his material was
legal despite being rude.) He got cross at them on Twitter, and that seems to
have provoked this weird behaviour.

The one time I've heard of Sys-Con before was when their columnist Maureen
O'Gara published a rather nasty "investigative" stalking article about Pamela
Jones of groklaw.net. I suppose they must publish worthwhile things from time
to time too, when they run out of people to smear.

